# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Need help.Very much.
Hello)
I' m native Russian, live in Siberia. I speak English pretty good, but  my German is awful, though I'm incredibly interesting in German language. I adore German music, especially Rammstein - they were my main reason to start learning German, by the way))
But now I'm asking help in translation of the lyrics of another band - Lacrimosa. Of course, I could translate this text with one of the online translation program, but it is very important for me to make my own translation of this song. it is really close to me...
So, if it is no bother, could native Germans translate for me in English or (it would be wonderful!)  in Russian   following couple of sentences: 
"keine Tauschung
keine smerzliche Beruhrung aus der Vergangheit" 
and 
"Deine Liebe bleibt mir heilig
Dein Leben ist entflochen
Ein Abschied ohne Ende
Ein Kreuzgang in dein Herz"  
Thanks in advance!  
And, BTW, if somebody need any help with Russian or with English-Russian/Russian-English translation, I'd be pleased to help  ::

----------


## federfleisch

The previous post is mine, forgot to log in( Sorry   ::

----------


## Indra

federfleisch... видела я буквально сегодня одну federfleisch на одном закрытом форуме...

----------


## federfleisch

Ну да...иногда некоторые federfelisch посещают некоторые закрытые форумы... а какое отношение это, собственно, имеет к делу?  ::  
 Прозвучало как "ходют тут всякие"  :: 
В конспиративных целях придётся срочно перерегистрироваться под каким-нибудь нейтральным ником...типа "фрау круспе" или "раммштайнер" или свитгёрл" или ещё каким тому подобным  ::

----------


## Indra

Блин! Ну, прозвучало, значит, грубее, чем вкладывалось. А вкладывалось: ты та самая? земляки типа, с одного форума.

----------


## federfleisch

Видимо, та самая) Пардон, бываю иногда излишне агрессивна, враги кругом чудятся  ::  
А землякам всегда рада  ::  
Но ты там... явно не  Indra...  ::

----------


## Indra

Мир, дружба, Раммштайн   ::

----------


## federfleisch

*Indra* 
Б/п!  ::

----------


## Kamion

Well, I

----------


## federfleisch

Thank you very much!)) Your help really was very useful! Now it's all quite clear for me, except this mysterious word "entflochen" ::    But I hope I'll catch the meaning finally, I do hope))
Thank you once again!

----------


## Старик

Слово "entflochen" в немецком языке нет. Думаю что правилно было бы "entflohen" (от "entfliehen" = убегать).

----------


## federfleisch

Абсолютно точно! Я едва не тронулась умом из-за какой-то дурацкой ошибки...   ::  В контексте я бы это перевела как "истекла", а то "жизнь убежала" как-то не очень...Теперь картинка сложилась полностью...чёрт, какой же всё-таки  немецкий красивый язык!
Спасибо огромное!  ::

----------

